# Those puppy dog eyes!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think Tilly has the biggest, most expressive eyes a dog could have...they are like big droplets! This girl spends an awful lot of time looking sad...I'm sure she isn't actually sad but she can't help but look it when she is lounging about! She is always rolling her eyes up to the ceiling, I'm sure we have ceiling gremlins!

Bad quality pictures (in the yellowy living room light) but couldn't help snap a few of this sad puppy!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she does have big sad eyes! what a sweet face, give her a hug from me!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's got beautiful eyes!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

This is the funniest one, I took last year...god bless her...










and this one is truly heartbreaking...you'd think she had such a tough life!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She sure is a trooper!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

it's hard to be a spoiled golden.Love the sleeping on the pillow shot.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

beautiful pics of Tilly there Emma, but that last one is absolutely priceless !!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

C'mon over to California Tilly - - - The pack will cheer you up sweet girl!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Aaawww Those are really..I love you eyes...She is adorable!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She probably gets her way alot of the time with those eyes. That last one is just a heart breaker.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh how can you say now to those eyes?


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

What a sweetie. Too precious.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

AAWWWW what cute eyes..and a gorgeous doggie!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor Tilly, clearly her life is terrible! She needs more mud!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw, Typical I say. Meg was exactly the same. Always used to call her miserable dog! She wasn't really and if you have ever seen the film 'Homeward Bound' and watched the retriever in that. The minute it laid down, picture of misery! We all know thats not true as they are such happy dogs and I have met Tilly and will vouch for one very happy, chilled out dog!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and the eyes do get you whan they look at you


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Beautiful Tilly -she does know how to get your attention!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Emma those pics are so sweet of Tilly how can you resist not giving her anything she wants with with those eyes.:uhoh:


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Sad, so very sad...*

What a sad little face--she should be in the movies!


----------

